# How many broken boats on Bear Creek?



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

Just thought it would be interesting to see how many people have broken their boat on Bear Creek in the last week or so.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I broke my Salto, but I don't think it was so much the mank as some German engineer who decided it would be a good idea to have two different colors of plastic come together at a seam. 

There was no pin or swim or anything and I don't even know what hit did it. It just started filling up with water soon after No Fun Falls and there's a nice clean split right along that seam. :???:


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

It's pretty crazy man! I know of at least 4 in our group who have broken theirs over the past week.


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

How many broken egos?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Hey Pete do ya want to go break a boat right now? Paul and I want to go, maybe teets if he ever answers his phone and stops being married


----------



## ExtremeWater32 (Apr 29, 2007)

lotsawater said:


> How many broken egos?


Agree...!
:???:


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

one broken jefe on wednesday, nothing on thursday ,one broken salto on friday, one broken rocker on friday, one broken creeker on friday. Not sure about saturday or today. I'm at work (wish I was on Bear!). This is what I know.

Kent


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

had 16 cracks in my huck from bear, turkey & west fork last year!!

bitchethane is an amazing thing!


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> had 16 cracks in my huck from bear, turkey & west fork last year!!


How many of those were self-inflicted?

Someone @ the bear take-out asked if Turkey was "up," and I replied there are those of us who never think it is "up," which I guess goes to the Obi Wan Kenobi quotation about how "many of the truths we cling to depend greatly on our point of view."

Psyched to paddle w/ you again
-C


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Turkey was "up" on Thursday and looking like it would hold for at least a couple more days. Felt like 90ish. Don't know if it's still going or not. There's a log across the river that's pretty hard to see until it's almost too late. It's a little past halfway (two thirds to three quarters of the way down maybe?). Manky as hell and fairly committing due to the fact that the willows and mini-gorges tend to eliminate eddies and escape routes. Regardless of what Mark and Kaleb say  I'd call it class V. It felt like a solid step up from Bear to me, maybe a little harder than West Fork because of the willows. The gradient is insane in there! Does anyone know what it is? Felt like over 300 to me. The big drops are sweet but the stuff in between is a mankfest.

COUNT


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yea add another one to the total because I just broke my boat on it today. I think I got the hole in mine on some re bar, because I didn't hit anything that hard at all and then the next thing I know my boat was filling with water.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

COUNT said:


> Turkey was "up" on Thursday and looking like it would hold for at least a couple more days. Felt like 90ish. Don't know if it's still going or not. There's a log across the river that's pretty hard to see until it's almost too late. It's a little past halfway (two thirds to three quarters of the way down maybe?). Manky as hell and fairly committing due to the fact that the willows and mini-gorges tend to eliminate eddies and escape routes. Regardless of what Mark and Kaleb say  I'd call it class V. It felt like a solid step up from Bear to me, maybe a little harder than West Fork because of the willows. The gradient is insane in there! Does anyone know what it is? Felt like over 300 to me. The big drops are sweet but the stuff in between is a mankfest.
> 
> COUNT


that IV rating was all mark, who never ran it, it's V- bare minimum.

I can't believe you actually ran it, I thought that level of stupidity was more rare!!
btw, you need to get back in W. fork when it actually has water, you'll change your opinion about which is harder!


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

xkayaker13 said:


> Yea add another one to the total because I just broke my boat on it today. I think I got the hole in mine on some re bar, because I didn't hit anything that hard at all and then the next thing I know my boat was filling with water.


where are you thinking you ran across rebar? I've seen it at VERY low water & the only one I can think of is the marker we used to use for where to hit the dam (till some do-gooder bent it over & made the drop harder!!)


----------



## Carllarson (Apr 23, 2007)

I saw rebar in a few places... But everthing that I say was bent over. I don't know if it could still cut a boat. But After seeing what the rocks do to flesh, I have no problem thinking that one of them could cut a boat.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> I can't believe you actually ran it, I thought that level of stupidity was more rare!!
> btw, you need to get back in W. fork when it actually has water, you'll change your opinion about which is harder!


For sure. Definitely need to get back on West Fork and do some laps.

Stupid? Yeah, I guess so, but we were jonesin'. 

You put runs up on the EF and expect people not to run them? Especially with some sweet pics on a run close to the FR. I'm guessing that was Mark too, right?

We need to get back on the river, Kaleb. I've had a great time every time we've paddled.

SYOTR,
Dum and Dummer
(Dummer's the one who followed me in; he doesn't post much, so I typically take the liberty of doing so for him)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I bet there is a lot of rebar in there we can't see unless the water level is low, I saw christian's boat and it looked to me like it was from a piece of rebar


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

Phillips said:


> one broken jefe on wednesday, nothing on thursday ,one broken salto on friday, one broken rocker on friday, one broken creeker on friday. Not sure about saturday or today. I'm at work (wish I was on Bear!). This is what I know.
> 
> Kent


Damn, that's some carnage. Was that your Jefe Kent? Under the front of the seat right?


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Broken Rocker? I saw some caved in noses after some ghost rides, but didn't know one broke. Who's got the details?
-d


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Maybe harder than west fork? Are you kidding? You need to paddle runs with water in them i'd have to say. Turkey is not a kayak run, it's a high water mtn bike run.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Roy Check your PMs*

ROY check you PMs


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Alright, now that you guys got me to thinking about it, I'll agree. West Fork was fun but very low when I was in there. I think Turkey just _felt _a little harder (possibly read scarier) because the willows kept you from ever being able to see more than 10' ahead. It definitely felt like we were running blind a lot more often in Turkey. Not sure how the wood situation was when you guys were in there but a lot of what we saw sure looked new, not to mention the roadsign from the construction  . I can't wait to get on West Fork with some more water. SYOTR.

COUNT


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Good luck. West fork needs alot of work. It's almost impossible to keep it clean from what I've heard. 

Kent


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

WFCC is prett clean right now Kent, it needs a bit of touch up, but between the two crews that cleaned last year, we got a lot of the major stuff out of the way, so it won't come back into play again. I'm planning on hiking it with a chainsaw this week in the evening.

the avy that tends to be a problem was blasted more this year (I know, they wake me up in the morning!) so it went smaller & never reached the creek, that alone makes a big difference.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

all the wood in the west fork won't matter when its two feet below the 900cfs that will rage through there. haha, just kidding, but its gonna go huge.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

Broken boats... Confluence Kayaks will give a $50 store credit to anyone with a broken creek boat from Bear. When you purchase a new retail boat from the shop. We don't want these hulls to end up in a landfill. I'll find someone to recycle the boats.


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

What is the deal with the poll at the top, makes no sense? 

Boulder sucks!


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Broke a boat there last year.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

You can add a huck to that broken boat line up. The better piece of the mank crew busted one there earlier this week....

Don - that's an awesome offer on your part. Thanks.

Embudo? Tomorrow&Wednesday? Bueller? Embueller?
Call me
Joe
303 594 9733


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

If you guys wouldn't swim your shit, you would all be kayaking right now. No carnage on sun, so it must have been at low low water when you folks were swimming your asses off. The embudo is way too low. Bear creek is scary when it's as high as it was on sun. Oh and whoever said turkey was a kayak run owes me a new stubby. Good seeing all you scrubs haming it up in that class 5+ creek all weekend. 
Injured reserve


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

My dearest friends, it is with great regret to inform you that, marty" the craw" was KIA in bear creek on friday night after failing to make the 3+ move required to cut the left corner of the hole and proceed off the 6ft falls directly below the hole. As you all know, I was there for moral support along with an unbelievable safety crew. We watched in HORROR as are buddy screamed "it's way higher than an hour ago and proceeded to pull his skirt and reach for the wall grabbing only the egg before going off the now 20ftr on his pampered covered ass. I have to give my boy props though, he did attack the meat of the drop and didn't opt for thesneak down the left. Til next time Marty

injured reserve


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

My dearest friends, it is with great regret to inform you that professional paddler Mike Pagel ran no fun on his head on friday. I watched this legendary low water poudre paddler enter the drop perfectly only to get grabbed by some kind of distorted fish with an orange paintball mark. It was scary shit! Thank god frenchy also representing the low water poudre paddlers came in with style and smacked the fish with his polo paddle and tried to help pagel find his game. Unfortunately 1.7 miles later pagel was also KIA. His boat must have been tired of the antics displayed and decided to meet him at the takeout. I want to apoligize to Mike as I wasn't there for my buddy and couldn't take that needed paddle stroke for him.
injured reserve


----------



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

uhhh yeah, i was hung over when I wrote the pole descriptions and you can't edit them. KIA's are boats that will probably never see the river again.


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

I thought Jacksons were the best at everything????? 

That they would make even the hardest moves easier. 

The outfitting is the best, that it would not lead to this??????


I really thought the best??

Maybe I should paddle more??????


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

What does "KIA" mean other than cheap Korean car?


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Bear*

Steve @ Prijon. aka Bobby Whitit- You forgot to add "Oh, snap" at the end of your statement. That's the new lingo the kids are using today.


----------



## Bobby Whitit (Dec 15, 2003)

Snap There ya go.

Marty just playing with ya.

Saw Hotel Charlie II The Jacksons are SOLID !!!!!!




Don said:


> Steve @ Prijon. aka Bobby Whitit- You forgot to add "Oh, snap" at the end of your statement. That's the new lingo the kids are using today.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Anyone put in higher than the normal put in? I was looking at Google Earth and the run from Evergreen down looked OK. And as for the "meat of the drop," anyone going thru the meat of that hole is off-line.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

The stuff above idle is willow, wood crap with only a few desent drops. Some fences and a dam. Not worth it if you ask me. As far as the "meat of the drop" being off line, I disagree. There is a sweet line, right of the hole on the wall than right off the bottom falls. It's good to go, you have to nail it or it will nail you. Oh yeah, you'll surf at the bottom at respectable levels, just move through the hole and exit river left. No fun has all kinds of good lines I have yet to see most run. Far right on the diagonal above the main hole. You go deep, it's fun.
injured reserve


----------

